# Ask for a little help



## Mago_Larion (Apr 28, 2012)

Hy!
I would like to make a dining talbe, like in the picutre, and i would like to ask for a little help.
How can i get this dirty, old skin whit oil and wax? I would like it that looks like, it comes from the medieval ages 

Thanks for help!!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I use to make a lot of country hand painted plaques as well as some small pieces of country furniture. I use to use a sandblaster to distress the wood. You can also use things like nails to make marks and round over some corners. However, it's easy to over do it. What you are looking for is to be very subtle. It's also a good idea to use old wood from barns, etc to start with. It's been quite a while ago, maybe 25 years ago since I've done this. Maybe some of the other ones on here can give you some better advise. Good luck.

helluvawreck
https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Welcome to Lumberjocks Larion,
By your question I assume that your looking for that distressed age patina look as if on just pulled it from the shed from times past.

The distressing part is pretty simple, sitting at each place a person would sit use things that resemble table wear from mugs being slammed down and impressions of dinner wear being banged down as with the butt end.

The patina part is more of an art form in that you will want to do this in layers. The first thing you will want to do is to determine how dark of a base coat you will want to have. You might want to start with like a dark walnut stain or maybe even some black paint. Apply with course steel wool to get a base going and wiping with a dampened rag as you go until you reach a base coat to the desired color.

Once this is achieved then take a finer steel wool and begin to rub wear spots where people would sit and where things may have been slid on the table. Then use a lighter stain or paint to rub over the table as with the base coat that will begin to cover where you steel wooled the bear spots continue this process until you reach the desired patina look that your after.
Once you reach the desire distressed patina then hand rub with a paste wax to desired luster. 
You will want to practice on some scrap of the same wood your using for the table to get the feel of what your doing. I hope this helps to answer some of your questions.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^GregN has some great advice. You can always plane the wood with a scrub plane or a similar plane with a cambered iron. This provides an irregular surface to really grab the finish Greg is describing. You can also use a tinted paste wax with his methods. I have BriWax black that really gets into nooks and crannies. It's a fine table and I wish you luck!


----------



## Mago_Larion (Apr 28, 2012)

Thank you very much, i will try it.
And i will upload here, when i finish.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

A sock full of nickels or nuts and bolts does a pretty good job at distressing when swung like a baseball bat too. Have fun with it and welcome to the gang.


----------

